# What gives fish their bright colors?



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I bought my first "rose line shark" because the colors were so striking... then I bought three more who were quite a bit paler, because that was all I could find in town to finish the school. After a few weeks in my tank their colors have improved so they are nearly indistinguishable from the "perfect" first specimen.

Now when I go to the fish stores, I am shocked by how unattractive the rose line sharks/denison barbs are. They are clear/grey fish with some pale reddish markings near their noses. They would never have caught my eye like the first one did... and they are nowhere near as nice as even the 3 other "paler" ones were.

Will these sad looking pale fish brighten up in my tank if I were to buy some more? Or are they genetically inferior, badly bred specimens? Or were they fed/cared for badly during critical periods, never to recover? 

Just wondering about how to select the right fish to buy.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

For visual reference:

Can this fish: 









Ever become this fish?:


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

I have noticed that a fish displays better colors when not stressed and in the proper environment. Usually it's stress causing the color loss but it should come back.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

fish display their best color in the most suitable environment. Juvenile fish must also grow into their colors. The top pic is definitely a young fish. Genetics also have an impact on color
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Agree with Mikaila. Also fish stores aren't too ideal, so they could likely be stressed in store and colour up considerably once they are comfortable.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Thank you all. I don't think I knew that the juveniles are less colorful.


----------



## AbsoluteAquariums (Apr 16, 2014)

Fish get brighter and more vibrant when in an environment with better water quality however total color changes are usually when a juvenile grows to adult.


----------

